# Erfahrungen mit Under Armour Cold Gear?



## rodnex (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

bei den Temperaturen fang ich an zu frieren!
Deshalb möchte ich mir eine "wärmende" lange Unterhose kaufen.
Dabei bin ich auf die Under Armour CG Reihe gestoßen:

Under Armour Herren Legging CG: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit:

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen damit?
Sind sie komfortabel zu tragen, oder fühlt man sich da eingequetscht?

Danke im Voraus
Rod


----------



## Zischerl1971 (10. Dezember 2012)

Bzgl. des Tragekomforts: kommt auf die Größe an. Ich trage die UA-Kompressionsteile eine Nummer kleiner und dann sitzen die stramm ohne zu drücken. Geschmackssache, wie ich finde...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rodnex (10. Dezember 2012)

Hab mir das Teil mal bestellt, werde berichten. 
Der Preis ist ja im Rahmen, sogar Billigzeugs kostet mittlerweile mindestens 20 Euro.


----------



## lorenz4510 (11. Dezember 2012)

rodnex schrieb:


> Der Preis ist ja im Rahmen, sogar Billigzeugs kostet mittlerweile mindestens 20 Euro.


 
ich weis ned was du unter billigzeugs verstehst aber ich hab zum beispiel die hier:
http://www.decathlon.de/skiunterwasche-simple-warm-id_8159445.html

die ist aus 100% polyester nix polyamid wie das 40â¬ teil und darum wirklich warm.


----------



## melisjack (2. Januar 2013)

Ich nutze ColdGear seit Jahren zum Laufen im Winter. Allerdings nur am Oberkörper.
Vielleicht kannst du etwas davon ableiten.

Mein Shirt ist das Under Armour ColdGear Mock, ein Langarmshirt mit Stehkragen.

Es besitzt eine Kompression, die anders als z.B. Falke Sie hat nicht Muskelspeziefisch ist sondern einfach nur eng. Dennoch bedeutet Kompression - Unterstützung.

Material ist 66% Nylour / 19% PolyArmour® / 15% Elasthan

Polyamid habe ich noch nie bei Under Armour gesehen!

Zur Heizleistung. Oh Ja, das heizt wirklich und wärmt nicht. Man muss es aber mögen. 
Geh am besten in einen Laden(Karstadt) und probier es mal an.
Ist schon ein eigenartiges Gefühl und mit kaum einer Kleidung zu vergleichen.
Wie ein Batteriebetriebener Heizdraht am Körper. Zuhause merkt man nach kurzer Zeit was ich meine.

Beim Shirt mag ich nicht wie es am Hals drückt. Mein Adamsapfel ist ausgepregt und daher würgt es mich leicht. Nach wenigen Minuten ist das aber vergessen.

Die Sachen sind sehr strapazierfähig und flexibel. Sehr stretch fähig.

Nach vielen Waschungen immer noch wie neu. Qualität ist einfach nicht zu beanstanden.

Man darf es nicht als Wärmequelle verstehen und ohne nichts tragen. Wenn der Wind kommt wird einem kalt. Es ist eine Kleidung für drunter.

PS. So weit ich weiß haben US Soldaten Coldgear im Iraq getragen, da die Nächte dort sehr kalt sind. Am Tag bei 30°C haben einige Verbrennungen davongetragen. Daher soll es für diese Temperaturen Verboten sein.


----------



## bobons (2. Januar 2013)

rodnex schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bei den Temperaturen fang ich an zu frieren!



Hast Du denn etwas winddichtes an? In nicht winddichten Klamotten wird mir selbst beim Joggen kalt, finde ich recht sinnlos, zumindest als Oberschicht. 

Zu UA:



Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> PS: beim Fussball nutze ich Body armour coldgear kompressions Klamotten.
> selbst bei -5Grad nur Shirt und Trikot drüber und gut ist.
> das ist nach Training oder Spiel trocken wo ich früher in nassen baumwollshirts gefroren habe.





bobons schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal wegen des günstigen Preises das Under Armour ColdGear Shirt probiert. Zu den empfohlenen Odlo Evolution konnte ich mich noch nicht überwinden.
> Ich habe ein sehr ähnlich geschnittenes Thermoshirt von BOC24, auch mit Kragen und RV.
> Das BOC24-Shirt hält zwar zu Fahrtbeginn sehr warm, ist aber schnell sehr nass und fühlt sich dann deutlich kälter an.
> Das UA-Shirt hält am Anfang wärmer und ist nach 2 Stunden genauso nass. Aber: Am Körper fühlt sich das Material deutlich trockener an und hält auch noch warm wenn es feucht wird.
> ...





bobons schrieb:


> Nachtrag 13.11.2012: Das UA-Shirt ist bereits nach 3 Stunden wieder trocken und riecht fast frisch. Das erwähnte BOC-Shirt hatte gestern nach 8 Stunden Aufhängen noch 2 leicht feuchte Stellen und stank nach Tigerkäfig. Hatte viel Platz in der Bahn...
> ...


----------



## easton95 (3. Januar 2013)

Ich habe under armour früher immer beim Eishockey spielen getragen mit denn dünnen war es in geschlossenen Stadien bei ca 2-3 grad kein Problem wenn es kälter ist gibt es ja auch die dicken under armour.
Bei Rad fahren zieh ich oft ein under armour shirt lang an dann ein radtrikot und eine leicht Wind Jacke damit kommt man eigentlich recht weit ohne zu frieren


----------



## Robby78 (3. Januar 2013)

melisjack schrieb:


> PS. So weit ich weiß haben US Soldaten Coldgear im Iraq getragen, da die Nächte dort sehr kalt sind. Am Tag bei 30°C haben einige Verbrennungen davongetragen. Daher soll es für diese Temperaturen Verboten sein.


Komplett aus Kunstfaser bestehende Shirts sind generell untersagt, weil es im Brandfall, im Gegensatz zu Baumwolle bzw. Mischfaser, in die Haut einbrennt.

Generell sind die Sachen aber hinsichtlich Funktion sehr gut, sowohl die Laufsachen (Shirts / Leggings), als auch die Unterziehshirts, haben allerdings auch ihren Preis, der jedoch zum großen Teil die Marke finanziert, denn vom Material und der Herstellung in Billiglohnlängern (siehe Etiketten) kommen diese Preise nicht zustande.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (4. Januar 2013)

Mein Rad fängt selten feuer ;-)
Deshalb ist mir das egal.


----------



## Robby78 (4. Januar 2013)

Es ging um das Verbot beim Militär, was nicht durch die Überhitzung durch das Tragen kommt, sondern durch den beschriebenen Hintergrund.


----------



## melisjack (4. Januar 2013)

Dein Hintergrund hin oder her. Ich habe es mit eigenen Augen gesehen. Und weiß auch aus eigner Erfahrung, dass dort Under Armour teilweise zur Grundausstattung einiger Einheiten gehört. Die Sache mit den Verbrennungen ist belegt!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MitchMG (4. Januar 2013)

UA ist in  den USA aber das was Adidas hier ist. da trägt das jeder.

Ich hab einige Sachen von denen. Generell schon schöne Sachen, die auch ihre Funktion erfüllen.
Auch so ein Cold Gear Langarm Funktionsshirt. Liegt eng an und macht wirklich mit dünnem Stoff relativ warm. Leider läßt es die Plautze ziemlich hervorstechen......
Allerdings stinken die Sachen beim Schwitzen. Aber ich glaube, das ist ein Nachteil aller Funktionssachen........

Obwohl es gibt auch  nicht so gute Sachen von denen. Ich habe 2 Kappen von UA. Die selbe Kappe, die selbe Größe, dennoch sitzen die komplett unterschiedliche. Man könnte meinen es sind 2 verschiedene Größen.
Und ein paar Stiefel von denen quietschen. Quietschen voll ab beim laufen, egal welcher Boden. Nun nach einigen Wochen Tragen scheint es weg zu gehen.
Also da ist auch nicht alles perfekt......


----------



## easton95 (4. Januar 2013)

Was ich auch noch los werden muss ich hab in den 5 Jahren seit ich under armour trage nicht eins kaputt bekommen ob bei Eishockey, MTB, Inline Hockey nicht eins 
Keine naht auf gegangen. Ich will jetzt nicht behaupten das sie unzerstörbar sind nein, aber ich hab eins da ist genau in der Mitte ein kleines Loch und da kann man an dem Stoff ziehen und des bleibt immer gleich dageht keine Masche auf oder ähnliches mich hat es überzeugt


----------



## Zischerl1971 (4. Januar 2013)

UA sind wirklich feine Sachen...

Auch die non-compression Teile. Man merkt, dass da sehr auf die unterschiedlichen Anforderungen gehört worden ist.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Frank904 (10. Januar 2013)

Also ich kann nichts schlechtes über UnderArmour berichten. Zwei mal haben mich die T-Shirts, Langarmshirts und Hosen nach Afghanistan jeweils für knapp 7 Monate begleitet. Sowohl die Sommershirts als auch die ColdGear-Bekleidung. Und die Tshirts (Hot Gear) sind im Sommer (max. 47°C in der Sonne) angenehm zu tragen, im Winter (max. -23°C tagsüber) friere ICH nicht mit den Sachen. Dass diese dienstlich verordnete "Baumwollmischung" dabei von mir missachtet wurde, habe ich dabei wohlwollend in Kauf genommen. 

Wenn Du normal "eng" (nicht schnürend) anliegende Kleidung von Under Armour willst, dann bestellst Du am besten in Deiner normalen Kleidergröße. Sehr eng anliegend, eine Nummer kleiner. Eher "schlabbernd", eine Nummer größer. Ich habe es immer so gemacht, dass ich meine normale Größe genommen habe, damit ich das zeug direkt auf der Haut habe, jedoch nichts schnürt.

Mit Under Armour bist Du auf jeden Fall gut beraten (finde ich).


----------



## rodnex (14. Januar 2013)

Hoi Jungs,

hab vergessen zu posten, hab mir 2 UA Coldgear Teile bestellt. Also ein Top und die oben gezeigte Hose. 
Und ich bin ziemlich zufrieden, Under Armor hat mich nicht enttäuscht.
Zum Stinken hab ich sie noch nicht bringen können.
Ziehe sie aber auch direkt auf die nackte Haut, so wie ich es auch mit meinen UA Heatgear gemacht hab.

Also mittlerweile bin ich von Underarmour echt überzeugt.
Soweit von heatgear, die ich schon früher hatte, als auch jetzt von Coldgear.
Nutze sie auch zum Arbeiten draussen (als Unterbekleidung) und das ist schon ganz praktisch.
Man muss sich nur ein bisschen bewegen!
Denn wenn man sich nicht bewegt, dann friert man nämlich.

Grüße Rod


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Januar 2013)

hättest die von mir verlinkte genommen müsstest nicht frieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (15. Januar 2013)

naja ich hab die Coldgear auch und wenn ich aufm Fussballplatz nur rumstehe wird mir damit auch kalt. In Bewegung bleibts aber mollig warm.


----------

